# 가지다



## vientito

Could someone look at this passage and tell me what it means by that use of 가져요 at the end?

http://ezcorean.com/?q=node/248

Does she mean that she got rid of one and pick him up as another?


----------



## stevesjlee

From today, I will throw a guy named 강철수 in the trash can. You take him.


----------



## jakartaman

(You) Have him or keep him! (I don't want him.)

-어요/아요 is an inoffensive command or suggestion.
먹다 + 어요 = 먹어요
죽이다 + 어요 = 죽이어요 => 죽여요
가지다 + 어요 = 가지어요 => 가져요

잡다 + 아요 = 잡아요
가다 + 아요 = 가아요 => 가요


----------



## vientito

A quick question... In english you have a subject (you)  a verb (keep)  and an object (him).  But in the passage, subject is explicitly stated (당신) and of course there's always a verb but the object (him) is intentionally left off.

Why would the object get dropped out while the subject (당신) is kept?  Without a subject (가)  or an object marker (를)  it is quite confusing for me at first glance to tell if 당신 is the subject or the passive object.  Perhaps I am not exactly clear about the context under which this is said and that leads to my confusion.  For a while I thought the speaker was the subject of the action.


----------



## jakartaman

In spoken Korean, the subject marker and object marker can be dropped anytime as long as it doens't hurt the meaning of the sentence.
e.g.) 나 너 사랑해

But "너 사랑해" is confusing so a Korean would say, "널(너를) 사랑해" or simply "사랑해."

Your sentence, (당신) 가져요 means, from the context, "You have him!" Other possible choices are not intelligible.
For example, you may say it could be "Have you!" But it simply doesn't make sense.
Or you may ask, How do you know what's omitted is "him"?
The speaker talks about a man she once loved but whom the listener took away from her.
So it is clear that it is "him" that the speaker talks about from the context.

Remeber this, as much as English speakers are confused about Koreans dropping objects or subjects,
Koreans are confused about when to use them (especially object).
If I want to express love to the girl I'm talking to, "사랑해" is enough.
In English, it is "*I* love *YOU*," even though there're no other people around but the couple.
It seems strange to us.


----------

